# Hashi's and Naturethroid and a confused physician



## PirateRN (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been a Hashi patient since 2001...was on generic levothyroxine in the beginning, went off for a year as I became hyper, then crashed and have been on meds consistently since 2004. I started on Synthroid 75 mcg and worked up to teetering back and forth between 150 and 175 mcg. Developed a possible allergic reaction to Synthroid 150 as I would start to wheeze about a half hour after my dose was taken. Combine that with still feeling miserable, and my general practitioner started me on Armour. Within four days, I felt like my intestines were on fire, so they changed me to NatureThroid. I was taking one 65 and one 16.25 daily in the beginning, and after a month, I was upped to 62 and 32.5. Labs are as follows:

12/16/13 TSH 0.24

FT4 1.8

on Synthroid 150mcg

3/3/14 TSH 2.44

FT4 1.2

On Synthroid 150 alternating every other day with 175 mcg

5/28/14 TSH 3.56

FT4 0.9

Total T3 225

on NT 65 and 16.25

6/3/14 TSH3.75

FT4 0.9

Total T3 264

NT 65 and 32.5

7/18/14 TSH 0.53

FT41.8

FT3 3.7

on Tirosint 150mcg

Soooo, Armour made me have horrible GI distress. NatureThroid didn't regulate my labs per my endo, so she put me on Tirosint, which was a nightmare. Within a week, I was having reflux to the point of laryngospasm in the middle of the night, and day, and then started vomiting almost every night. I sleep sitting up, which doesn't help either. I'm now on Protonix 40mg daily to try to help. I begged her to put me back on NatureThroid, as I did "feel" better on it, just not totally like I should feel, and she reluctantly did. Here's my dilemma....it's time to do labs again next week.

Before, she had me take my NatureThroid, then have labs drawn two hours later. This time, she wants to do just TSH before taking my meds. I don't think I am on enough NatureThroid to be honest. My hair isn't falling out as bad, but I am super tired, achy all over, hoarse, and have no endurance for anything. TMI, but my skin is soooo dry and I'm miserably constipated, and super puffy, especially in my lower legs.

Other medications include Hyzaar, Singulair, Zyrtec, Flovent and Protonix. Cortisol was 9.1, drawn about 4.5 hours after waking. Iron and VitD haven't been tested in a while, but historically have been low to borderline low in the past. Any recommendations on supplements, what these labs are showing you, and what to do next?? Thanks in advance for your assistance!!! I'm just frustrated beyond words!!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you please post the ranges for each of those labs? It's hard to tell much without ranges.


----------



## PirateRN (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, I was half asleep last night and this morning so sorry for not including them...

TSH 0.27-4.2
FT4 0.9-1.8
FT3 2.3-4.2

Thanks again!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.



> Information on the FREE T3 above!


Welcome to the board! The criteria that should be used for dosing and titrating any dessicated thyroid or Cytomel should be only the FREE T3.

I am sorry you are having so many troubles. One thing stands out clearly though (and I do realize that you have had tummy problems); one has to stay the course for months on the same brand. Frequent brand changes are counter-productive.

When did you quit the NT and start the Tirosint?

Hope we can help get you on the road to feeling better! When was the last time you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

Hugs,


----------



## PirateRN (Aug 26, 2014)

Ultrasound was done in May of this year and was normal. I stopped the NT around the 20th of June and went in Tirosint at that time. Lasted a month before I couldn't take it anymore with the puking every day. Went back on NT mid to late July and have finally quit the daily cough and puke misery. Feeling much better as well finally but know I have a ways to go. I often wish she had left me alone with my Synthroid wheezing :-(


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Goal is mid to 3/4 range for FT-4 and FT-3. If you are on a high T-3 medication such as NT or Armour your FT-3 will be high range and FT-4 anywhere in range.

The frequent medication and dosage changes are sure to be frustrating you. Pick the medication that you felt best on and stick with it and only adjust doses to see if that helps.

I agree that an ultrasound is in order. There has to be a reason you are unable to stabilize and nodules are the likely cause.


----------



## PirateRN (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks! Yes, it is super frustrating to have my medications changed every month or so. NT makes me feel the best but I can tell my dose is not right. I have labs drawn again on Wednesday.

Here's another observation or two...previously, endo had me take my NT then wait two hours to have my labs drawn. What do you make of that?

And second, according to the fabulous resources I've read here, I'm calculating out to about 114mcg T4 on my current NT dose where is should be on 150mcg, which would totally explain why my labs were wonky on NT. I've been under medicated. Or am I incorrect? It is early and I'm caffeine deficient!!


----------



## PirateRN (Aug 26, 2014)

Bump. Can someone please help me try to decipher the latest labs? I'm due to have labs repeated in two days and want to make sure the timing is right and have a bit of knowledge before the doc calls me as I don't want another medication change. Thanks!!


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm on Armour and from what I read on these boards, you should get your labs done before you take your morning medication. Taking the pill before labs can really change the outcome. Hope this helps.


----------

